# Dark Power Pro P7 Kabel kompatibel mit P11?



## Lexx (22. März 2018)

Sehr geehrtes BeQuiet-Team,

da sich die "Lebenszeit" meines DPP P7 550 Watt schön langsam dem Ende neigt,
steht ein "Tauschkauf" auf ein P11 der gleichen Leistungsklasse an.

Das Netzteil werkt augenscheinlich nach wie vor wie es soll, habe aber in den vergangenen
Wochen mehrmals über die Risiken und Eigenheiten alternder Netzteile gelesen.
(Meines dürfte geschätzt bald eine Dekade auf den Kondensatoren haben. Es wird auch 
reichlich und extensiv – OC – genutzt.)

Kann ich – im speziellen – die SATA-/PATA-Kabel mit einem P11 weiterverwenden.. ?


Mit besten Dank im Voraus
und freundlichen Grüßen
Alexander D.


----------

